

Why Steve is dead? - etaty
http://www.calamitiesofnature.com/archive/?c=594
Cancer is the new terrorism.<p>http://www.reddit.com/r/comics/comments/l3yw7/ten_years_later_calamities_of_nature/
======
melling
If there was never a war, do you think more money would have been spent on
cancer research? Nope.

A lot of basic science really could be funded by government but there really
isn't popular support to do it. Someone needs to figure out a way to get more
invested basic research, either through public and/or private money.

~~~
sp332
_If there was never a war, do you think more money would have been spent on
cancer research? Nope._

That's the point the graph is making: priorities are screwed up.

